# Bream fishing tip



## -WiRtH-

A few years ago this old man offered to take me bream fishing. He taught me quite a few things that I did not know on our first couple trips out. One of those things was about corks. He told me to go buy the smallest size cork, which I already used at the time. Well once we hit the river I noticed we had the same size corks, but his were brown. Not only was he catching more fish than me, but he was catching more big fish consistently. He explained his logic to me by telling me a story where he explained it to someone else we both knew. The other man just couldn't quite understand why they were using the same bait and fishing the same brush piles, but he was catching less fish. Well he had a hot pink cork on his line so he could see it better. The old man said "Well you see that cork you got there might work pretty good for you sometimes, but these fish here may not feel like partying today." 

I like to think that a brown cork looks just like a leaf or a twig, but a bright pink or green bobber or an orange and white one, doesn't look quite so natural. However it is quite possible that the fish truly do only party on certain days and times :band:

Whatever you choose to think as the correct reasoning is fine by me, but it seems to work for me pretty well. Generally I bream fish with a 10-12 ft bream buster or cane pole. I use either 8 or 4 pound fluorocarbon depending on which one I forgot to grab the day when my line broke most recently. I use a number 8 gold hook under two BB size split shot weights and a small cork. I didn't have any painted corks the last couple of times I went out lately, but I just went out and put some brown spray paint to a new set of corks and figured I might as well share it with you guys. Maybe it'll help someone else too


----------



## -WiRtH-

I have a magazine somewhere that talks about the last 2 world record bluegills. They were caught from the same pond using the same tactic. There was a steep drop on waters edge so they would pop the bait into the water and duck behind the embankment just barely peering over with there eyes so the fish wouldn't be scared from the clear water. Instead of a bobber they used a porcupine quill (I assume a quill from a feather would do just as well). I'll put that on my list of fishing magazines to locate!


----------



## Ripper

Thanks for the tip,it does make alot of sense


----------



## -WiRtH-

I found the article online and itt pretty well somes up the quill technique. Check it out!

http://www.finefishing.com/1freshfish/aaspecies/panfish/bgillrec.htm


----------



## Death From Above

Switch from the gold number #8s to the black Tru-turns. Thier a little more expensive, but you'll catch even more. Work great on crappie too. :turned:


----------



## -WiRtH-

Ya know I have honestly wondered about that. About how the gold hooks were so shiny. I think I will test out some dark ones vs gold ones sometime


----------



## -WiRtH-

*And now you see the difference*


----------



## FishWalton

Great info on corks. Will make a change and see what happens. The old type bottle stoppers can still be bought. I found some recently at the Crestview Hardware just the right size. Have also used the quill many years ago. There is currently a similar bobber on the market but it is white and bright orange like most today. I call them a pencil bobber but they are a little smaller in diameter than a pencil. Very sensitive.

When I'm not using 8 gold hooks I use the Tru-turn hooks black. The Tru-turn is an excellent hook.


----------



## SLICK75

I havent seen the quills in a long time. I had one for years but it was lost in a tackle box swap a long time ago. Never used it, it was just one of those things that I hung on to because it was in Dad's box when he gave it to me.


----------



## HisName

I am certainly no pro and really only catch bream you guys would throw back.

I do not use a cork at all. I fish a creek on my land and only use Grass hoppers that I catch in a field by net.

I use a very small hook #8 or 10 and float them on top of the water while they kick around.

The large Green Katie dids seam to get the big ones.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

My Dad used porcupine quills also, and Mustad hooks. The reason being that a lot of bream will first move the bait ever so slightly, and the quill would naturally lay flat on the water. When the fish barely touched it it would turn in the direction that the fished had moved the bait. If it was a shell cracker, hang on.
He would also take a fly rod and put cleats on it and play the big bream on a fly rod using a quill, mono line, a split shot and his two favorite baits were Earthworms and Earthworms.
No, that wasn't a typo. He also loved Catawba worms when they were available.
He filled up many a cooler with bream. His favorites bream was the shell cracker.
Mine too.
Brings back old memories.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*bream*

#8 trueturn with crickets, #6 worms quill cork lite line


----------



## FishWalton

Everyone will want to know so I may as well ask, when and where? WOW very nice catch. I haven't done one like that on the Choctawhatchee River in a long time. Got some nice catches but not a 6 ft long stringer full.


----------



## jack2

20simmons sea skiff said:


> #8 trueturn with crickets, #6 worms quill cork lite line
> View attachment 14091


y'all gotem cleaned yet?
i got the oil hot.

jack


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*brean from mobile causeway*

I live 3 miles from escambia, the pictures show why i dont fish there much, get hung up to much. mobile under bridge, hardly ever. go to scots landing at spanish fort, next to shell banks. go to 1 10 turn left under bridges go till it dead ends fish left side after you pass mouth of creek by motels. they used to be everywhere from mouth on in, but its silted up bad last 30 yrs. only a ft or so deep till u get to creek mouth, on left theres a fuel hose where a tanker ran off on left yr, if we were there it would have landed on us. the creek is also good to little bridge on left bank full of channel cats bull bream and about 5 gators, 2 over 10 ft long. crickets #8 hook quill cork 4 to 8 lb line. seed shrimp was good ,but they dont sell them anymore. ive been catching them there since 1980, from march till end dec. went once when it was 6 deg. too old for cold now. the cooler is last trip in nov. Ive quit taking pictures of bream would need 50 books. If u like next yr after i go once ill take u if u like.. we caught 83 last trip most of time all large bulls.. we also caught 300 channel cats with bream in one yr.tide must be moving, if it rains much forget it for wk, turns orange. u can go 1 day not a bite catch limit nrxt 3.






most of people there now are saltwater fishing, landing always full, i go during wk.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*couple more pictures*

The man in picture was my best friend and fishing pardener, and my biggest racing fan, i never thought he would die a natural death, (married women) he passed away a few yrs back















:notworthy:


----------



## fishingcanada

Thanks for the tips, it would be a great big help. The classical way to fish for bream is on the ground bait feeder. This method is often used to target bream on natural waters, rivers and lakes. A simple paternoster setup is a well known bream rig, although a simple running rig is just as effective. Slide your feeder up the line, then a bead, and then tie on a swivel. Your hooklink is then attached to the other end of your swivel. This running fig offers as little resistance as possible to the fish, and therefore they will take the bait much more confidently.


----------



## FishWalton

*Paternoster???*

Man, you are talking greek to us southern boys. What the heck is a paternoster and how does it work?


----------



## davdoc0011

NIce tip!!!


----------

